# Hillary Clinton Snaps At Student After Question About Bill



## Blake Bowden (Aug 12, 2009)

Funny..

[video=youtube;Uip7OZFGxxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uip7OZFGxxY[/video]


----------



## JTM (Aug 12, 2009)

_someone's_ defensive.


----------



## Nate Riley (Aug 12, 2009)

JTM said:


> _someone's_ defensive.



Yep! Or jealous! I don't think she likes for anyone to call him president. He's always got that one on her.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 12, 2009)

Dismissed by Bill, dismissed by Obama... Ill be damned if Ill be dismissed by a college student!


----------



## xxxxxxl (Aug 12, 2009)

Spreading goodwill throughout the world.


----------



## owls84 (Aug 13, 2009)

My momma told me that if I didn't have anything nice to say then I better say nothing at all. 

I would like to keep my comment to myself.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm not a Hillary Fan..  however i'm sure that the job she has must be truly frustrating.  But then again, she knew that when she she accepted it.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 13, 2009)

Bryan said:


> I'm not a Hillary Fan..  however i'm sure that the job she has must be truly frustrating.  But then again, she knew that when she she accepted it.



Agreed


----------

